# [EVDL] Good Mitubishi i-MiEV video



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Shows some good footage of the car:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USfrtnr9Jmw

I think the Asian auto manufactures are really going to excel at
electric cars. Leaving the domestics in the industrial revolution.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Pretty cool car, I wish I understood Japanese though.
80 MPh ain't shabby too, 

The only thing I laughed at was the charging part, the plug looks like 
a adapter with the ground lug removed, then she obviously plugs it in 
backwards.

Joe



> Ryan Stotts wrote:
> 
> >Shows some good footage of the car:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have to do the same thing to keep a GFI breaker from tripping.



> Joe <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Pretty cool car, I wish I understood Japanese though.
> > 80 MPh ain't shabby too,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ahhhh... she is cute ..... the car was nice too ;^)



> Joe <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Pretty cool car, I wish I understood Japanese though.
> > 80 MPh ain't shabby too,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd like to understand what was being said too. Obviously the Asians 
have the attitude of get it out there and improve it. The US seems stuck 
in 'Can't do it until it's perfected" mentality. Of course Asia is more 
used to smaller cars and that helps them. I saw a report though that 
small car sales have increased dramatically here.

I can easily envision everyone having one of these little 'runabout' 
cars as a second vehicle. And they will all be imported and the US car 
makers will wring their hands and wonder how they missed out on it.

- SteveS



> Joe wrote:
> > Pretty cool car, I wish I understood Japanese though.
> > 80 MPh ain't shabby too,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> >> Ryan Stotts wrote:
> >>
> >>> Shows some good footage of the car:
> >>>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> SteveS <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Obviously the Asians
> > have the attitude of get it out there and improve it. The US seems stuck
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Neat vid. It's nice to actually see the car being driven and to see people
standing next to it, riding in it. This helps to give an idea of how large
(or small) the car is. The car looked larger than I expected. I was
expecting it to be only slightly larger than a Smart Car. The interior looks
pretty roomy too. Then again, the people in the vid are Japanese, so who
knows how well a steroid-fortified-grain-fed-livestock-eating-American would
fit in that car. Wow, lots of hyphens 

Brian Jackson



> Ryan Stotts <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Shows some good footage of the car:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Brian Jackson wrote:
> [snip]
> 
> > <>I can easily envision everyone having one of these little 'runabout'
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Early 1960s, mid and late 1970s, early 1980s and now again.

Mark Grasser




> Brian Jackson wrote:
> [snip]
> 
> > <>I can easily envision everyone having one of these little 'runabout'
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Brian Jackson wrote:
>


> SteveS <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> >> Obviously the Asians
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

they will build 
bigger cars. Compare the original Accord with what it is now. It is much 
bigger and heavier (although in the past few years I think it has become 
smaller). Look at the first hybrid - the Insight. Definite compromises, 
but they got it out and started getting data back.

Definite compromise???? If you think 66mpg actual is a compromise so be it!!

Your comments must be from the perspective of the "average" American? Why is
bigger better? We love our insight, I considered my Porsche 928 as a big
car. I have been to England, Europe, china and Taiwan. I really don't
understand the American fixation on BIG cars. What is the purpose? My old
boss and his sales manager drive a Denali and an Escalade. My question to
them was always "How much more then the front seat can you use than I use?
Yes they both drive their vehicles 99 percent with them the only people in
the car.

I don't get the "big is better" belief and never will. 

Mark Grasser

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 19 May 2008 at 20:48, Mark Grasser wrote:
> 
> > If you think 66mpg actual is a compromise so be it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the Insight is a compromise in that they made it a 2-seater. 
Obviously this keeps it smaller and lighter and improves the mileage. I 
don't think that is a bad thing at all. I bet 80% of traffic is one 
person/car. I'm sure if they could have made the car perform the same 
they would have since it makes it appealing to more buyers. But for most 
families it could not be a primary car.

I don't get the bigger is better either. However a four seater with fold 
down rear seats is a very versatile vehicle. It doesn't need to be real 
big. My coworker was injured worse when her Hummer was re-ended at 25 
MPH than I was when my Saab was re-ended at 45 MPH. Probably because the 
Hummer doesn't crumple.

I guess the point I was trying to make it is a small EV would probably 
be acceptable to most families as a second car, so there is a real 
market that can be filled with present technology. As technology 
advances, EVs could take over the primary vehicle role as well. It 
seems that the Volt is intended to jump past the 'learning stage' and be 
a full fledged do-everything car at the get go. Maybe that's why I seem 
to hear conflicting info on it ("It's an EV", "It's a plug-in hybrid", 
"It's multi-fuel (H2, etc)").

I know most of these small EVs (esp.from China) are vaporware at this 
point, but the MiEV looks real, so maybe we are close. I think they will 
do very well here.

- SteveS



> Mark Grasser wrote:
> >
> > Definite compromise???? If you think 66mpg actual is a compromise so be it!!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Good to hear your reply as written except one thing. Your comment about cars
like the Insight being the secondary car, I understand your comment but if
you think about it the Insight becomes the daily driver and the big car sits
in the drive for multi-passenger use, in affect the big car becomes the
secondary car, no?

Mark Grasser

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of SteveS
Sent: Tuesday, May 20, 2008 4:58 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Good Mitubishi i-MiEV video

I think the Insight is a compromise in that they made it a 2-seater. 
Obviously this keeps it smaller and lighter and improves the mileage. I 
don't think that is a bad thing at all. I bet 80% of traffic is one 
person/car. I'm sure if they could have made the car perform the same 
they would have since it makes it appealing to more buyers. But for most 
families it could not be a primary car.

I don't get the bigger is better either. However a four seater with fold 
down rear seats is a very versatile vehicle. It doesn't need to be real 
big. My coworker was injured worse when her Hummer was re-ended at 25 
MPH than I was when my Saab was re-ended at 45 MPH. Probably because the 
Hummer doesn't crumple.

I guess the point I was trying to make it is a small EV would probably 
be acceptable to most families as a second car, so there is a real 
market that can be filled with present technology. As technology 
advances, EVs could take over the primary vehicle role as well. It 
seems that the Volt is intended to jump past the 'learning stage' and be 
a full fledged do-everything car at the get go. Maybe that's why I seem 
to hear conflicting info on it ("It's an EV", "It's a plug-in hybrid", 
"It's multi-fuel (H2, etc)").

I know most of these small EVs (esp.from China) are vaporware at this 
point, but the MiEV looks real, so maybe we are close. I think they will 
do very well here.

- SteveS



> Mark Grasser wrote:
> >
> > Definite compromise???? If you think 66mpg actual is a compromise so be
> it!!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Secondary was a bad term - you are right. My first comment calling it a 
'runabout' may be better (at least as they are now). By that I am mean 
local commuting, shopping, etc. And that is certainly not a secondary 
activity - it is primary. The ICE then gets used once a week or so for 
trips or load up supplies from Home Depot, etc. And that role could 
possibly be done by a rental or community vehicle.

It is coming.

-SteveS



> Mark Grasser wrote:
> > Good to hear your reply as written except one thing. Your comment about cars
> > like the Insight being the secondary car, I understand your comment but if
> > you think about it the Insight becomes the daily driver and the big car sits
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Small vehicles including the shown EV is not a compromise. What is a 
compromise is the large heavy fuel consuming vehicles we think we must 
have. Yes they do have their place but not for the everyday commute. 
Some think that if you have more metal/mass you are safer and more 
likely to live in the event of an accident. At least that is what is 
pushed.

The history of the automobile in the thread is still within the topic 
of the small EV automobile. It is a natural course of conversation. 
Please, there is no need to breath down then neck. It is just some 
nice idle chit chat but is still relevant to the EV because some are 
big and some small and since ICE's are still the most common mode of 
transportation it is natural that they become part of a conversation.


Pete : )







> SteveS wrote:
> 
> > Secondary was a bad term - you are right. My first comment calling
> > it a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 21 May 2008 at 6:46, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > It is just some nice idle chit chat but is still relevant to the EV
> > because some are big and some small and since ICE's are still the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ended! : )

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do they have any projections on the price when it gets to the US? I'm
afraid they're gonna ask $40k for it. :-/

-Steven



> Ryan Stotts <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Shows some good footage of the car:
> >
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USfrtnr9Jmw
> ...


----------

